# Feeding a possibly pregnant bitch



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have been having trouble keeping weight on my dogs with Canidae. However, Jenna seems to do well on it. 

However, for the past couple of weeks, she has been off her feed. 

She may be five weeks pregnant, or she may have missed. She does not seem to be showing at all right now. She is a bit quieter, getting eye goobers at an alarming rate, and is off her kibble. 

The last couple of days I have relented and have been giving her some stuff, like canned chicken, egg yolks, cheese, all of which she is scarfing down. Today I handed her a chicken leg quarter which she promptly took up onto my leather couch. I chased her outside with it and she happily demolished it. 

I am leaving the kibble down for her, but I am not sure if I am doing such a great thing giving her extras when she is not eating the kibble. 

Anyone else have picky eating as a symptom of pregnancy. Should I invest in pickles and ice cream???


----------



## ituneyou (Dec 20, 2008)

Pickles and ice cream? LOL
I dont think she'll go for the pickles but i'm sure she'll enjoy the ice cream.
When my Lizzie was pregnant my vet told me to feed her puppy chow because it had all the nutrients it needed for the pups and to keep feeding it until the pups were whelped, she did just fine on the puppy chow and all the pups were very healthy.

Steve


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

You seem to be somewhat in doubt about the pregnancy. IMHO you should visit the vet for an evaluation. If she is indeed at five weeks she is roughly half way there - you really need to find out for sure whether you are going to be a grandparent. The higher protein puppy formulas are good for the expectant moms.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

You can do an ultrasound or blood test at this point to verify. But Diesel and her mother Oxana always went off their feed about 4 to 5 wks, then ate like horses afterwards. Some would even vomit at that stage (just bile)


----------

